# What do you think is the truly appropriate number of bikes to own?



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Forget how many you want or how many you own. From a purely logical and reasonable standpoint, given how much you ride and how many different types of riding you do - how many do you think you should own?

I say three. One for on-road use that's practical for picking up groceries and getting places, one for off road use - getting to more remote places, enjoying the outdoors in general etc, and one for exactly the type of riding you like best - whatever that is - and this third one would be the less compromise, all-you-can-afford 'dream bike'.

In reality, I have four and would like to be at six. Here are three of them, the fourth lives in the parkade (bar bike).


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

=Nb+1


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

i'd say 5 is a good number. you need a dedicated road bike, singlespeed, geared mtb, a all-round beater/commuter, and a full-suspension mtb. i got 4 out of those 5, just need a full suspension bike.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

highdelll said:


> =Nb+1


That's the correct equation for number of bikes wanted, but that's not what I'm asking


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

3. A nice road bike, a nice mountain bike, and a general 'beater' wally-world bike for carefree riding.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Two.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

highdelll said:


> =Nb+1


I've had 13 and just needed one more. Now I have 1 and just need one more.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

LostBoyScout said:


> That's the correct equation for number of bikes wanted, but that's not what I'm asking


In that case, 1.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

1 5"-6" 650b trail, AM bike;
1 HT 29'er;
1 rigid SS, 29" for off road;
1 rigid SS, 26" for indoor park;
1 carbon road bike;
1 titanium CX bike; AND

1 winning lottery ticket


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Personally, I'd like to just have one bike that does everything but that's not realistic. So...
1. Gotta have a beater for commuting.
2. Gotta have a road/cross bike with high gears for road rides.
3. Gotta have a mtn.bike. A cross bike won't cut it around here. Trust me, I've tried.

If I really wanted to geek out -
1. Hardtail.
2. Full suspension.
3. Road.
4. Cross.
5. Beater mtn. with rigid fork or cross bike.


----------



## Mr_Melin (Aug 1, 2010)

Pasted from velominati.com

*Rule #12 // The correct number of bikes to own is n+1.*
While the minimum number of bikes one should own is three, the correct number is n+1, where n is the number of bikes currently owned. This equation may also be re-written as s-1, where s is the number of bikes owned that would result in separation from your partner.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

5

HT, FS, SS, road and cruiser. I don't commute, so no need for a beater.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't really enjoy FS bikes so a nice hardtail and a decent road bike are enough to keep me happy, though I always want one more bike than I currently own


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Appropriate, logical, reasonable? Hey, you're talking to bike junkies here...


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

n+the lastest fad
i.e; n+29er, n+650b, n+carbon 650b FS, n+36er, n+whatever the LBS can talk me into

In truth I have only one bike, "the bike" 2008 Gaint Trance XO.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

3 is the minimum number : 1 mountain bike, 1 road bike, 1 commuter.

And by commuter, I mean a bike just for casually riding around town regardless of whether you ride it to work or not. Personally, I won't ride junker bikes, so mine is a Surly Troll with a rear rack.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Dang I forgot a hipster fixie in my list. Though I'm too old to qualify as hipster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Already stated but the appropriate answer is 1 more than you already have.:thumbsup:


----------



## RidingMyTrail (Oct 7, 2012)

Mr_Melin said:


> Pasted from velominati.com
> 
> *Rule #12 // The correct number of bikes to own is n+1.*
> While the minimum number of bikes one should own is three, the correct number is n+1, where n is the number of bikes currently owned. This equation may also be re-written as s-1, where s is the number of bikes owned that would result in separation from your partner.


Thus:

s-1=n+1

Solving for s:

s=n+2

Buy two bikes, get a divorce.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

N+1 aside, the appropriate number is at least one for each style of riding that you do on a semi regular basis.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

A. DH/FR Bike (I find 7inches is a sweet spot unless you're hitting serious chunk)
B. DJ Hardtail/Slope Bike
C. XC/AM Steel Hardtail
D. Cheapo road/town bike.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I think a bare minimum would be two - a road bike and a mountain bike. Beyond that would depend on where you live. 

In or near a city I'd say 3 minimum. Add to the above an around-town/commuter/errand bike. Something single speed, fixie, or cruiser.. Something you can take to the store, a friends house, lunch, bar, etc and not have gotten geared up with SPD shoes and not afraid to leave it locked up. The key with one of these is to have it be nice enough that you want to ride it, but not so expensive you're paranoid about leaving it locked in a reasonable location. Quick release anything need not apply.


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

Because space is limited, I'm trying to get down to four:

- Road/Race Bike
- XC/Trail Bike
- Commuter/Tourer
- Tandem


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

arkon11 said:


> A. DH/FR Bike (I find 7inches is a sweet spot unless you're hitting serious chunk)
> B. DJ Hardtail/Slope Bike
> C. XC/AM Steel Hardtail
> D. MADE TO LOOK Cheapo road/town bike.


fify!

(dont have a cheapo bike)


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Number of bikes you need +number of bikes you don't need but like like/bank account strength.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Eight is a good number.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Two!*

That way you have one while you are repairing the other.

I violate this rule but I am unreasonable. I like having a trashy SS commuter bike and a long travel FS as well a a short travel FS.

But I could happily live with a trashy geared hardtail and a long travel FS, using my hardtail for commuting and smooth rides and my FS for big technical rides and as a commuter back-up when the other bike it in service.


----------



## Crunch406 (Oct 22, 2012)

4.

Carbon road bike
Hardtail 29er
Fatty
Commuter

I have the first three. The commuter is something I would love to have, I just don't know if it would get enough use to justify it. Of course, now that I have the Necromancer, my HT may also be relegated to that very thing.


----------



## Vitamin G (Oct 11, 2004)

I think this is based on geography. For me, four would be nice. I'm missing the gravel bike to complete my collection.

- XC (racing) bike
- commuting bike / grocery getter (I actually have 2 commuters right now, one for summer and one for winter)
- gravel road bike
- road racing bike


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

For me it's 5.

Trail bike 
Downhill bike
Dirt jumper
Road (or cross) bike
Townie / bar bike

I have couple more than this (singlespeed MTB, singlespeed road bike) but those first five I feel are important, and the other two are sort of superfluous (but still fun).


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I've always targeted three for me (as others have pointed out, 1 road, 1 mountain, 1 for errands), but I like the OP's idea of the third bike being for the riding you like best. That actually might be my errand bike for me-- I spend a lot of time pulling the kids around town, or using it for short overnighters.

I was briefly thinking about thinning down to 2, but now I'm ballooning up to six. It's like a diet yo-yo.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I like the idea of combining as many types of riding into each bike as possible - I was at two for a while, an all-mountain bike that sufficed on any type of trail and a touring road bike that could do everything from road rides to light trail use, with braze-ons for anything. It was a very well rounded pair. 

Made-to-look-cheap bar bikes are key, I agree with the sentiment that it needs to be nice enough to be enjoyable to ride. My upcoming bar bike is a de-badged Long Haul Trucker with a parts-bin build.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Also, I'm currently selling said touring bike to fund a Salsa Mukluk + a set of 29er wheels, so I can use it with anywhere from 32c to 4.7" tires to ride and tour every type of surface. It will be the everything-tourer.


----------



## ilikefire (May 15, 2008)

LostBoyScout said:


> I like the idea of combining as many types of riding into each bike as possible .


Agreed. For that reason I have to say 3.

One all-mountain/trail do it all mountain bike
One bar bike/commuter/road bike for training
And one fatbike for winter.

If i could combine the fatbike with the bar bike/commuter via wheel swaps - I would say 2. But I haven't looked into that yet.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have 2. A cross bike and ht 29er. Ideally I'd like to add a road bike and a 6in trail bike.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

I curently have 17, but I really only "need" 16 of them


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Townie bike
Full sus trail bike (~140mm)
More hardcore AM bike (~160mm)
Hardtail trail bike (~120mm for winter and as backup)
Fancy road bike 
Beater road bike (winter/backup)
CX bike
DH bike

So. Eight bikes. Damn that's a lot. I only have the first two!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

The correct answer is n+1; there is no such thing as a practical limit to the number of bikes you should have, it's simply a limit of your current situation. Just because you don't have the money or room for another bike doesn't mean you don't need another one!

Let's see, my garage currently looks like this:
FS 170 trail bike
SS HT
DJ HT
Cruiser
CX
First hand built frame: CX
Wife's FS 140mm
Wife's cruiser
Random WalSchwinn (in case of company needing to ride to dinner with us)

Need:
Wife FS 170mm (will likely replace 140mm)
DH bike, probably 2
To learn to fillet braze, build 650b AM HT
Wife should have a HT
If velodrome finally gets funding: 2 track bikes
Near future: kid's bike(s)

If I ever get to get a new house, I'm going to need a garage bay for bikes and bike building.


----------



## KCHT (May 1, 2008)

I'm down to 3 and have never been happier with my set up. 
Rigid SS - Karate Monkey
Trail bike - Bandit 29
DH - TR250

I really think that is the perfect set up but I don't require a road bike.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd say 3-5 

FS mountain, commuter, road, FATTY, HT mountain (probably SS)


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

1. fixie - road riding, commuting
2. rigid ss 29er - xc, singletrack
3. DJ ss hardtail - tricks, jumping, pumptrack

These are the 3 that I need and these are the 3 that I own.

Maybe Dh bike, trials bike and BMX but I really don't need them.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

The truly appropriate number is 3 mountain bikes.
2 is the bare minimum for consistent regular rides until one bike breaks.
1 is never perfect and induces extreme bike anxiety.
Roadies add 1 road bike.
5 bikes total is too many, one will always be abandoned.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

KCHT said:


> I'm down to 3 and have never been happier with my set up.
> Rigid SS - Karate Monkey
> Trail bike - Bandit 29
> DH - TR250
> ...


Holy smokes, we have similar quivers. I am swapping my vaya parts to an Ogre so it's getting more similar too.


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

4... 

1 do everything full suspension.. (my mojo HD)
2 road bike
3 hardtail light 29er for racing
4 downhill/freeride

right now, I make the best of what I can with the Mojo HD, for racing I switch tires and forks, and same for DH and freeride. I have a road bike. It'd be nice to ad a xc racer, and a DH rig to my stable....


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm good with 3.

1 XC
2 Trail


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

3. Road, mountain, and a goof off bike. I like to ride the same mountain bike until im bored with it, then I sell and buy something else.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i have 3 currently and will be adding a 4th. 
2011 enduro
2009 sx/4x/ss
2008 blkmrkt mob djer

soon tr. klunker! i don't like adding as much as i like replacing. It's always in direct relation to how many times a week i can ride.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

As many as you want, as long as you can pay cash for them and not go into dept.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

i would say 3,

1.your primary biking discipline - DH, road, XC ect.

2.a commuter - because everyone who can should bike to work, simply because if your lucky enough to have an excuse to ride everyday you should. =p

3.secondary discipline aka the fun bike. Single speed, DH sled for parks, trials, BMX ect.

I think personal think anything more then that gets to expense in initial purches and upkeep. 

I have my little AM monster, which i do all my riding on. Im getting a commuter in a month or so, and i have been looking for a Bike park DH sled for a while.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

One.

Owning a single bike is infinitely better than owning none. Any number of bikes beyond the first, though rewarding and favorable, is relatively insignificant.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

mfisher1971 said:


> One.
> 
> Owning a single bike is infinitely better than owning none. Any number of bikes beyond the first, though rewarding and favorable, is relatively insignificant.


you sir just won this thread.

/applaud


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm thinking 5:

HT 29er , wouldn't sell for nostalgic reasons
Old HT 26", now commuter/lender
Road bike..not sure I'll ever ride it, but I bought it cheap
( gave away another 26" HT to a deserving fellow sothe bike storage area looks less over-the-top)

(near future purchases...)
FS 26" all-purpose
Fat Tire bike cuz I live in the frozen tundra and I don't want to wait until June to ride again

Wonder when the Hubs is going to stop turning a blind eye to my bike habit...


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

3. Commuter hardtail and a dually. I have 4 too many.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

commuter/grocery getter/waling the dog around the neighborhood bike

crap weather/trails are too wet roadie/commuter/around town/gotta feed the jones bike

hardtailtrialsinsoloridepedalingfromhomeridebike

trail/AM/riding with an undetermined group ride 5" bike

local burly trails/once in a blue moon shuttle/DH and park bike/still want to pedal it local on xc trails for shits and grins bike. 

parts bin, leftover bits and studded tires in winter SS bike with way too big a fork but who cars it's stupid fun to ride bike


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Several theories can be applied. 
1) You can only ride 1 bike at a time so 1 is sufficient
2) 1 bike for every discipline I ride
3) 7 days in a week, so a different bike for each day
4) 1 bike for every discipline I ride with a backup bike for each
5) I ride a bike everyday and I never ride the same bike within a month
6) I'm a collector
7) I'm an obsessive wack job who likes to build bikes as much as I do riding them

The list goes on. Im sure I missed some. Its all good.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I have currently three bikes - a 160mm FS 650b AM bike, a 650b trail-rated hardtail for bad weather and easy rides with wifey, and a 20" unicycle in the office. The unicycle is a loaner from a colleague and it is by far the most difficult one to ride.


----------



## Digoxin (Oct 18, 2012)

One is enough for me.. My bike does all of the above (Road, offroad, commuter etc..)


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> I have currently three bikes - a 160mm FS 650b AM bike, a 650b trail-rated hardtail for bad weather and easy rides with wifey, and a 20" unicycle in the office. The unicycle is a loaner from a colleague and it is by far the most difficult one to ride.


Self-Balancing Unicycle | Focus Designs, Inc.

unicycle.... fixed


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking good but I am sure I would be crashing on that one, too.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

In an ideal world I'd have:

29" hardtail for xc racing 
Fatbike for the winter
Cross bike for dirt road rides, cross races, and rides where I want to combine some road and singletrack
Race road bike
Fixie commuter

So I guess five bikes would completely suit just about all of my needs. A DH bike would be fun and all, but I don't exactly live near anywhere with the elevation required for that.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Threeve


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Currently three about to buy my fourth. What's enough? How many can I store?

1. 29HT for XC
2. 26" FS for all mountain
3. 26" FS long travel suspension for all mountain because one just isn't enough.
4. Road bike
5. Downhill bike
6. Touring bike
7. Give me a bit, I'll come up with a reason for seven
8. ...


----------



## Crunch406 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lenny7 said:


> As many as you want, as long as you can pay cash for them and not go into dept.


^^This^^


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Three bikes. 
1. Cyclocross for road/gravel and commuting
2. SS rigid 29er
3. HT 29er or FS 29er


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

This is based on my riding style, my terrain, my preferences:

1. Race HT 29er.
2. Training HT 29er.
3. Goof off HT 26er.
4. All Mountain FS 29er.
5. Beater road bike.
6. Race road bike.
7. Single speed rigid 29er.
8. All Mountain FS 650b (just because).


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

zebrahum said:


> The correct answer is n+1; there is no such thing as a practical limit to the number of bikes you should have,


Marketing is effective.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

mfisher1971 said:


> One.
> 
> Owning a single bike is infinitely better than owning none. Any number of bikes beyond the first, though rewarding and favorable, is relatively insignificant.


I'm completely down with your philosophy, but I still maintain two bikes are nice for a dedicated biker. Cuz when one is broken, you want something to go get bike parts or carry you over. Those days without that broken bike puts you at zero point instead of the infinite point.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

I woulds say 3, because I have 3 and I dont think the missus would let me have another.

1 - for riding to/from work
1 - for weekend rides/competing
1 - for when I want to go out for a thrash and dont want to worry about possibly breaking something expensive (which is my ex XC bike)

IF I did get to own another bike, it would most likely be a SS which I could use during the week for 'training'. Now I just need to convince the minister of finance/war that this would be a good thing.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in college and very happy to be able to have 1 cheap roadie and 1 nice (for my budget) hardtail MTB

in the far future I wouldn't mind having a full suspension, but any more than that I feel would just be pure hedonism


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Grinderz said:


> I woulds say 3, because I have 3 and I dont think the missus would let me have another.


Speaking of the missus- and mine rides road passionately - the number of bikes cannot exceed what fits in basement and garage neatly, among other sports equipment and clutter, without pissing her off.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

dwt said:


> Speaking of the missus- and mine rides road passionately - the number of bikes cannot exceed what fits in basement and garage neatly, among other sports equipment and clutter, without pissing her off.


Yeah a friend of mine has the same issue. Mine on the other hand just says can you please get the bikes organized neatly. I don't care how you do it. She suggested I buy a commercial bike rack and put it on one side of the garage.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Absolutely everyone, meaning people that aren't that into biking, should have at least 2. 

People like us should have at least 3.

I've come down to 3 and am happy. I'm not allowing myself to have anymore at this point because I'm too busy and too mobile in life right now.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Like I said then theres the wackjob obssesive I like to build em as much as I like to ride em types



Chinese full carbon rigid 26er
10' trek 2.1
09 GF Superfly HT 29er
08 Jamis XCR Team FS 26er
08 Origin 8 Rigid SS 29er
05 Ellsworth Joker FS 26er
05 Trek 4500 Rigid 26er
98 Kona Hei Hei ti HT 26er
96 Klein Attitude Team HT 26er
93 Paramount series R80 rigid 26er
93 Diamondback Axis Rigid SS 26er
93 Fat Buck Shaver HT SS 26er
93 Yo Eddy HT 26er
91 Diamondback Axis Rigid 26er
90 Ritchey P-23 Rigid 26er
89 Klien Pinnacle Rigid 26er
89 Fisher CR-7 Rigid 26er
87 Fat Chance Rigid 26er
85 Ritchey Team Comp Rigid 26er


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

3.

1. FS MTB. 
2. Utility bike (Kona Ute, for example).
3. WTF bike (Electra Rat Rod....).

Screw skinny tires.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Where do you live? What seasons do you have? Who lives with you? Do you need a spare for buddies or people you want to introduce to the sport? Do you collect bikes? Do you own a bike shop? Are you growing? Are you a sponsored racer? ....

As for me, I am at n+3 or 4.

The misses is wanting a squishy. I'm wanting a fat bike for winter. My oldest may need a real mtb next year. As for my n, this is it save one bike in the basement on the trainer.

View attachment 735838


----------



## tjscrogins99 (Aug 14, 2012)

I ride FS, fatty, single speed commuter but I always find as the weather worsens and the days grow shorter; I spend less time on my bikes in the evening and more time dreaming up reasons why I need new ones......

When I am riding 80 miles of single track a week I am happier with what I have and I forget that "It's all about the bike"


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

For me: One. For each discipline:thumbsup:

Of course completely relative however: Available space for storage, available money for purchasing and maintenance, available time to ride...

I used to have one bike for everything and I was happier than a pig in mud. Now there are five and I am happier than a pig in mud.


----------



## orlin03 (Oct 4, 2012)

I currently only own 3: a hardtail 29er that doubles as a commuter, a road bike, and a time trial bike. I believe I should own two more: a cross bike and a single speed commuter, but since my wife owns 4 bikes (same types as me plus a single speed commuter), I'm kinda limited to these for now. Maybe next year I can get one of those sweet single speed cross bikes with disk brakes that Raleigh makes...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Were we just talking about the Ritchey's?


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

*I don't want everything, just one of everything!*


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

mtn.skratch said:


> For me: One. For each discipline:thumbsup:


Yeah me too, but man is that a slippery slope. Non-cyclists REALLY don't understand this, and even casual cyclists don't understand this, but you can continue to split disciplines into smaller and smaller sub-disciplines indefinitely.

For some, a touring bike and a cyclocross bike are pretty much the same. For others, a cyclocross bike and a gravel bike are completely different. From there you can divide down into long- and short-distance gravel rigs. And so on.

Everyone who has a hobby they are really into should understand though, cyclist or not. I really like beer. And to many, a stout is a stout. But to a beer lover, there is oatmeal stout, chocolate stout, coffee stout, milk stout, etc etc. Same with pretty much everything.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

If I had larger bank account I would keep my Santa Cruz Butcher for light FR/general trail riding, I would add a slack, steel 29er hard tail for XC riding and I'd have a 7 inch, slacked out, single crown DH bike, like a Transition TR250


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Theory is one thing. The n+1 rule is another thing.
I count 5 bikes here which are mine (excluding family member bikes, which I maintain).

The answer is six. Maybe seven.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Road - Race/Nice
Road - Beater/Commuter/Bar Bike
Fixed Gear
Cargo Bike
Hardtail Mtn
FS 26"
FS 29"
FS 650b

I'm missing the last 2.............so 6 is pretty good.............wouldn't mind a DJ type bike too............and I really want a Pennyfarthing for fun.............and a real nice touring bike..........So I'm thinking 10..............wait, this thread sucks, I thought I was happy with what I had............


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, and I do ride them all every week too...........I bike commute and ride different bikes every day...........then try and ride on the weekend, but until the babies are grown, that is a little less right now...........

my wife has 
Road/Race
Road Commuter
Fixed Gear
Old school Scwhinn Step thru towing a double trailer for the kids


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

For those of you old enough to remember the early days of MTV, Billy Idol nailed it. 

"Your too much, is never enough."

40 and counting. 1896 to 2012, they just keep coming up with new ones dammit. 

It's a disease, albeit, a healthy one.....


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> For those of you old enough to remember the early days of MTV, Billy Idol nailed it.
> 
> "Your too much, is never enough."
> 
> ...


The appropriate number of bikes to own is one more than Craig. I'm not there yet but I am trying!


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

just one more


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

digthemlows said:


> Bar Bike


what is a bar bike?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

This thread shows more evidence that the economy is based on behavior economics and not on rational economics.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

No matter how practical, diminishing returns takes over at four and your fifth bike could be somebody who's less fortunate only method of transportation or their first enthusiast's bike!

1- Tri bike (if you race tri's, otherwise a cross bike)
2- Pretty nice but not too sick roadie
3- Best damn full-sus trail bike you can afford
4- Hardtail how you like it.... SS, geared, full rigid... Whatever. 

I'm in the process of giving bikes away to get down to four. My next giveaway is a tricked out Spesh Sirrus and after that it is going to be really, really tough to let go of a primo 1998 all-OEM Celeste green Bianchi.


----------



## johns81347 (Apr 7, 2010)

IMO - 9. ss hardtail/rigid mtb, fs mtb, geared road, ss road, cross, commuter, town bike/grocery getter, fatbike, bar bike. I think that covers it.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

bt said:


> what is a bar bike?


It is a bicycle which you ride to a bar. Generally not a $10K bike, as the lock used will cost about $20 or so.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

gcappy said:


> The appropriate number of bikes to own is one more than Craig. I'm not there yet but I am trying!


You sure about that? Fat bikes count as two, don't forget that...


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

DavyRay said:


> It is a bicycle which you ride to a bar. Generally not a $10K bike, as the lock used will cost about $20 or so.


exactly.....for me it's a 63cm 1970 Peugeot UO8 10speed converted to a single speed. Put 700c wheels, better brakes and it looks like it's old......the seatpost is frozen, but it's right where I want it.......basically it's a bike nobody would steal if you have a u-lock on it.......no way I'd take a $2000+ bike and lock it at a pub or deli or grocery store......:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

... as many as your budget allows, as many as available storage space allows, as many as the significant other allows. 



I'm rolling on 4 at the moment, but would like to add some more. I just sold my house, and am living in a temporary apartment until we buy the next house. Space is super limited. 

So, I have my FS 29er in the apartment (two feet up the wall above my head, right now), and I'm keeping the rest at work for now. 

I have:

29er RacerX29er FS bike
Access 29er hardtail geared bike
Singular Swift 29er SS bike
PlanetX Kaffenback cyclocross/touring/road bike

I would like to add a City Bike back to the mix. I had a Giant Yukon old mountain bike, but ran a rigid fork, racks, and pannier bags for groceries. That was a killer setup. I want to do that again.

I was even thinking cargo longtail bike, maybe with an electric assist. Thinking, to run local errands in a timely fashion, but leave the car at home.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

It all depends on the type of riding you do. Or how seriously/competitively you ride.

I have my roadie (2010 Schwinn LeTour Classic) for Century Rides etc...and general road riding. Then I have my around town/commuter Bike (Giant Sedona) for commuting, grocery getting(with trailer attached) and leisurely riding. Then there is my All mountain/trail bike (Giant Rincon) for, well you know what for...

I am adding another mountain bike and it will be different from my hardtail in either wheel size or full suspension/wheel size. I will use both depending on where I ride.

A guy could have several bikes with proper justification for each...:thumbsup:


----------



## _Fernando (Nov 12, 2012)

next said:


> 3. A nice road bike, a nice mountain bike, and a general 'beater' wally-world bike for carefree riding.


Agreed


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Just made it to 7 over the weekend.............picked this up for $50 and it's all original, weights a ton and is fun, I've always wanted an old schwinn cruiser......


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

No roadies.
No Cx.
No Tracky.
No Tri.
1 x SS 29er
1 x Ti Fatbike
1 x Floval Flyer


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Everytime you get a new bike some other bike suffers.

Are you ever going to ride it again ? Just recycle it on eBay.


----------



## Jasontamu (May 14, 2009)

*Bikes, more bikes please!*

A few, a Kent scooter and a Y


----------



## OldnPhat (Dec 27, 2011)

Road
Touring
Fat


----------



## thad (Feb 25, 2004)

DH bike.
29" AM HT
20" bmx
commuter- currently a rigid 26" with 3 speed internal hub.
Klunker- coaster brake!

I want to trade my current commuter for a touring/ cyclocross type bike.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

The right number is the number of bikes that will regularly get used.

I'm doing fine with my 3 bikes: 6" Spesh Enduro AM bike, Jamis (aluminum) road bike, old Jamis 4" full sus.

The Enduro gets 100% of my mtb riding, the Jamis is good for commuting and the occasional road ride, and the older mountain bike is my loaner backup. 

I wouldn't mind a DH bike, a light and efficient 29'er, and a nice carbon road bike. But in reality, I'm not out-riding my Enduro the few times each year I hit the ski lifts, and I do an XC type ride only every so often. or do an XC type ride where I might benefit somewhat from a different bike. Same w/ a carbon road bike -- other than commuting, I ride between a few hundred to maybe 1300 "recreation" miles on the road, not really enough to justify a nice road bike.

I really have no interest in riding a SS, a hard tail or something like that. Just not for me. Living in the suburbs as I do, there is little reason for a cruiser or shopping bike -- I have two cars that work just fine! I ride either my old mtb or my road bike when out with the kids -- the trailer attaches to either one just fine.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

29
27.5
26
24
22
20


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

fotu said:


> 29
> 27.5
> 26
> 24
> ...


you forgot the 45mm!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Lenny7 said:


> As many as you want, as long as you can pay cash for them and not go into dept.


werd! :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*To the OP's oririnal question...*

As many as you have room to house or can afford...otherwise known as "n+1=y" :thumbsup:


----------



## killerdj72 (Dec 7, 2009)

I would say you need 2..
- 1 XC hard tail, wich does the work as commuter, single speed, and to go buy beer
-1 Enduro class bike, this one is to have fun...


----------



## Miller29er (Nov 13, 2012)

3 is the number, just like motorcycles...
I think a SS MTB in any wheel size cause they are just fun.
A geared MTB either HT or FS 29er.
A CX bike for the road rides and grocery store and cross racing
At least that will be what I have once i finish my HT 29er build.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I think 5 is the number for me. See below and add a CX bike.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

Jasontamu said:


> A few, a Kent scooter and a Y


You shouldn't store your bikes upside down, its bad for the spokes.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

fotu said:


> You shouldn't store your bikes upside down, its bad for the spokes.


Wow, spreading more false rumors, I see.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

phsycle said:


> Wow, spreading more false rumors, I see.


Wha? Educate me then if you're so smart. What's the proper angle to hang a bike?

Have you even stored a bike before? I think your full ofshit. Honestly.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

phsycle said:


> Wow, spreading more false rumors, I see.


yeah...
storing upside-down, gives your spokes a chance to unwind and stretch out
-they deserve it!


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

highdelll said:


> yeah...
> storing upside-down, gives your spokes a chance to unwind and stretch out
> -they deserve it!


Do you rotate your spokes?

I avoid using a kickstand on my bikes because of the chance of asymmetrical spoke stretching.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

For me it would be two, I would like to have two mountain/xc bikes with different rides for different days


----------



## SSBiker (Nov 12, 2012)

4 Total. First bike was 26" Fuji Nevada, then sold it and built a Sette Rekken.Sold the Sette and built Vassago Bander and Jabber. Sold the Bander and stuck with Jabber. No regrets though!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

highdelll said:


> yeah...
> storing upside-down, gives your spokes a chance to unwind and stretch out
> -they deserve it!


it also allows the padding on your saddle to decompress to gravity -- thereby preventing injury and increasing comfort.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Plus when the bike becomes used to wanting to have the bars, seat etc move towards gravity, when you turn it back around you can totally get more air on jumps.........it's training your bike to bunny hop really.........


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Theoretical question...if you could only have ONE bike for purposes ranging from light XC to trail and some AM, what would it be? 26" steel HT? 29 FS?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I traded 2 road bikes for a 29er, so now
I'm down to 8 bikes. Almost the perfect 
number. However I'm in love with the 29er, 
so I may need to get another one, and that
would put me back at 9 bikes, I think 9
bikes may be the right number.
Also there isn't a damn thing wrong
with storing bikes upside down. I have 
done it longer than I care to remember
and never had a problem.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

No more than one...




Dozen. Well for most people anyways


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

John Kuhl said:


> Also there isn't a damn thing wrong
> with storing bikes upside down. I have
> done it longer than I care to remember
> and never had a problem.


dang straight! aside from letting the spokes untwist and saddle decompress it also helps fork seals/rings stay supple. linky


----------



## BigWickerJim (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's what i'm hoping for some day. I already have the bikes in brackets.

1) FS trail bike 
2) 29er adventure bike (Surly Ogre is on order)
3) Folder bike for travel/touring (Bike Friday NWT)
4) CX bike for gravel and road (Kona Jake)
5) Commuter bike (Currently building an On-One Pompetamine)
6) Fat bike for winter


----------



## wasfast (Sep 2, 2011)

I think any more than 2 is a luxury. I own 3 at the moment and would really like to get a fourth, but a mountain bike and a cyclocross bike would fill all my needs if I could only have 2.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

1. 29er FS
2. Single Speed Rigid 29er
3. Pimped out roadie

I currently have none of the above.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

ONE

Having reached old age and looking back at all the **** I have bought over the years I feel that for me ONE really good bike is all you NEED

I have a beat up old FSR


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

In my opinion the appropriate number is 3 or more.
- a road bike or a cx bike
-off road you need a mtb, ht or full
-in towns, cities you need a bike for that
about the "more" it depends on specific needs like a long trip, you like bike parks etc.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

1 cross bike set up for road, or a road bike, but I like cross bikes better.
1 cross bike with fenders for wet rides and rail trails.
1 bike for riding around the neighborhood with the family and pulling the kiddo trailer.
1 commuter bike (the foul weather cross bike would be okay, but I'd like to keep the rack and paniers off that bike)
1 bar bike (it's gotta have more style than the commuter or kid cart puller)
1 rigid single speed
1 hard tail trail bike
1 FS trail bike
1 dirt jump bike
1 6" travel fs bike
If I lived somewhere with lift served riding I'd also need a dh bike.
If either of my kids get into BMX, I'll also need a 24" cruiser so I can ride with them.

So, 10 to 12.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

dwnhlldav said:


> 1 cross bike set up for road, or a road bike, but I like cross bikes better.
> 1 cross bike with fenders for wet rides and rail trails.
> 1 bike for riding around the neighborhood with the family and pulling the kiddo trailer.
> 1 commuter bike (the foul weather cross bike would be okay, but I'd like to keep the rack and paniers off that bike)
> ...


Good list :thumbsup: But as always....+1


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*My wife's answer*

We had this discussion yesterday, after I bought a used FS 29er frame on eBay, and her response was 2. There are 2 types of surfaces to ride on, trail, and road, therefore I need 1 bike for each. When she asked how many I have I said 4 (that is how many are assembled and functional).

That was the wrong answer! Alas, she may never understand my addiction!:thumbsup:

frog


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

For me it's 3. A commuter/beater/road bike, a 29er trail hardtail, and hopefully somewhere down the line, a short travel full suspension trail 29er. That'd cover me!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Have:
1 HT 29er (gifted the other to a friend in need)
1 DJ
1 AM 26er
2 dh rigs (technically, one is for wife)

Would like to add:

1 FS 29er all mountain style thing
1 7"-ish light dh/"park bike"

So, 7 in my case I see seven as appropriate. Less would be inappropriate, more WILL be luxury...

sorry, I strayed fom the OP a bit, caught up in the contagion...

_"Forget how many you want or how many you own. From a purely logical and reasonable standpoint, given how much you ride and how many different types of riding you do - how many do you think you should own?"_

I don't think there is a measurement of "appropriate". I'm a cyclist, I like and enjoy cycling in many forms. There is no appropriate number. Right now, 7 makes me happy. However, I could also be content with just one. I just happen to be in a place at the moment where multiple bikes does not put a strain on my life.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

If I would have answered this question a couple months ago I probably would have said one. A single good mtb would have been more than enough for me for offroading an misc commuting. Now after a few hundred miles under my belt and a weekly riding routine, I think 3 bikes about fits my needs...I'm sure this will change to include more down the road. 

2 -MTB ( one serves as a spare in case I break something or a friend wants to ride)
1-Trail bike for commuting & errands (something light with bag packs)


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*A bike for all purposes.*

One bike, many tires.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mattbryant2 said:


> One bike, many tires.


even better; One Bike - Many WHEELS :thumbsup:

It's SOOOO nice to change out tread in seconds and not minutes - toolless


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

^^agreed. I'm happy I have a complete wheelset that I can just change in seconds. 

I think you should own as much bikes as you like. There is no perfect amount, just make sure you use them all.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

oh, and pedals!
yeah you need a tool, but it's still seconds :thumbsup:

cat:mouse - like 3-lap velodrome


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I have three right now; a commuter/tourer, a road/cx, and SS AL mountain bike built for lightness. I'd like another MTB, steel, and built up a little burlier for the downhills. I feel like three is enough though (don't tell my girlfriend that though...)


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

I've decided to stop selling old bikes, I always end up missing them.
Current collection includes:
'98 Gunnar Rockhound- full rigid setup, I love this frame!
'99 Bianchi BUSS- brown ugly single speed, everyone needs a single speed 
'07 Gunnar Sport- setup as a pure road bike
'08 Serotta GP- setup as a gravel path / touring bike
'11 Salsa Mukluk- fat bike
'11 Surly Troll- setup for dirt roads and commuting, built from the parts bin 
'10 Focus Black Forest Expert- my single track rig
'12 Felt New Belgium Cruiser- just for fun! 

I'm certain my perfect number will keep growing, good reasons for new bikes are easy to find! A Niner EMD sound pretty tempting.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

It varies for me but I think my ideal set up would be:

29er HT Trail bike.
Cyclocross/gravel/road bike
26" Jump/Fun bike
And maybe a fixed/SSer in the mix

Right now I have a 29er HT, Rigid 29er SS, and 2 road bikes.


----------



## luthermc315 (Apr 3, 2010)

As many as you can afford. It never hurts to have extras in the event of some major damage and/or having rides for friends


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

3, Specialized Stumpy M4 hardtail (updated brakes to juicy's), Specialized Tri-Cross Sport (use this for road and cross by switching out tires), Diamond Back Ascent converted to a SS for cruising town, gravel paths and rolling single track. 
I also have a pretty ancient Trek road bike that I may convert to a SS cross bike.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

This....


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

I have 4 bikes and Santa will be bringing a 5th but 3 is the magic number for me. 
-6" FS AM
-Hard tail XC 
-Vintage townie


----------



## Patrick1677 (Nov 22, 2012)

3 is a gr8 number for me 2 road bikes with one a commuter and one for racing and some sort of off road bike.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

It's interesting to see all the different priorities that come to light here. Some people want lots of road bikes and don't care much about mountain bikes, others are just the opposite, others still want all kinds of 'niche' bikes, others still want a bunch of variations of the same sort of bike.


----------



## Chilly H2O (Apr 12, 2012)

For me, the perfect amount of bikes is 3. One to shred, one for utility/ winter riding, and one for transportation/ roadie/commuting. With that being said, i have one more than the perfect #, but cant bring myself to get rid of trials bike even though it gets little use. My stable currently consists of 
29 Full suspension (shred)
26 HT Singlespeed (utility)
Road bike (transport/train)
20 Trials bike (fun)

Looking to get rid of my Singlespeed and get a fat bike, then it will be the perfect stable. Anyone want to buy a bianchi s.a.s.s...lol.


----------



## Jkj (Jan 8, 2012)

3 will be good. One good xc for training; one monster downhill and one sick freeride for fun and street!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

One. 

Probably a HT 29er. I can't think of any task a decent mountain bike can't do. Mountain bikes work on the road too. Even full suspension ones.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

I want 3 bikes

- 4"- 5" full suspension 29er that climbs well
- Cyclocross bike
- Triathlon bike


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

So many different possibilities! So many differing answers. This all just proves that we are a diverse species. The answers depend on all manner of things, and any number of combinations of factors: 
What we can afford; what we can justify to ourselves/others; what we can fit in our living space; what we find desirable and/or necessary; whether we are just plain greedy and acquisitive, or actually NEED these bikes; what trails we like to ride; what style of riding we prefer; whether we ride all year, and what the weather is like where we live; Whether the trail conditions differ thru the year; whether we enjoy tinkering with machinery or not; the list is extensive and this does not scratch the surface of all possibilities! 
For ME, however, I do not ride on the road, I live near mountain trails of the kind I love to ride: rocky and technical where the attrition factor is high. SO, my ideal is to have 2 full suspension bikes, so if one is broken temporarily, as happens all too often here, I can pull the other off the rack and still ride. All good!


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

The way I see it, everybody needs at least 1 Trail-ish MTB, as MTBs can go on the road but not vice versa. I think everything else should be added on a la carte depending on your riding styles. Sometimes I see people who have only one bike and it's a 40lb DH monster that they're struggling to pedal on XC trails. Nothing against those bikes--they're freaking awesome--but it's a bad starting place for someone with only one bike that isn't usually riding lift assisted. Now, some of these in my list are not mutually exclusive, e.g., a winter bike might also be a commuter bike (as is the case for myself).

*Starting Point*
*Casual Rider -- 1x*
1x Trail MTB -- As we all know, the Trail MTB is perhaps the most versatile human powered vehicle ever created .

*Add-Ons*
*Racers -- Up To +5x*
(All that Apply)
1x HT or FS XC 29er
1x CX
1x Road Race
1x Tri
1x DH

*MTB Enthusiast -- Up To +2x*
1x FS All-Mtn bike that can do it all. Quiver killer if you don't have a trial or XC bike already, otherwise more towards light freeride.
1x CX Bike for Training/Road/Gravel/Trail/Etc.

*Commuters-- +1x*
1x Commuter--Can be geared or fixie, flat or drop, whatever, so long as it's not a theft magnet.

*Roadie Enthusiast -- Up To +2x*
1x Fast Road Bike. Alu/Ti/Carbon, racing-ish geo. Good for group rides.
1x Winter Bike. Probably not necessary in, e.g., southwest. We get a LOT of salt around here.

*Extreme Riders -- Up To +2x*
1x Freeride/DH Rig
1x Dirt Jumper/4x/DS/BMX

Now, that's a total of 13 bikes. That said, you can hit most of these categories with 3 or 4, I think you can hit them all with 5 or 6. There's definitely categories I've left out (touring, tandem, utes, track, etc,) but I'm OK with that as I'm trying to fill (or design) a quiver and not list all of the categories that exist. Moreover, there is certainly an upper bound based on space, budget, S/O approval, etc.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

ghost_03 said:


> *Starting Point*
> *Casual Rider -- 1x*
> 1x Trail MTB -- As we all know, the Trail MTB is perhaps the most versatile human powered vehicle ever created .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the awesome and detailed answer! I see we have a lot of common (OCD-bordering) traits when it comes to making lists and analyzing a scenario like this. Also I see that we have similar personal quivers in terms of what ground each bike covers (no pun intended), mine's just a little heavier duty all around due no doubt to the fact I live in BC.

I think the MTB enthusiast category could be expanded a little (ie. a hardtail is good to have in the quiver if possible) but all in all I agree with your list.


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

LostBoyScout said:


> Thanks for the awesome and detailed answer! I see we have a lot of common (OCD-bordering) traits when it comes to making lists and analyzing a scenario like this. Also I see that we have similar personal quivers in terms of what ground each bike covers (no pun intended), mine's just a little heavier duty all around due no doubt to the fact I live in BC.
> 
> I think the MTB enthusiast category could be expanded a little (ie. a hardtail is good to have in the quiver if possible) but all in all I agree with your list.


Yes, a HT is a good addition! I didn't think of that. I suppose it could even optionally be a rigid for those with tough wrists.


----------

